# Detroit power outage



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder how soon after the lights went off the looting began. Maybe it was in the name of Michael Brown or Trayvon Martin. It's justice, just in liquor, tobacco and electronics form.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You have more faith in the residents of Detroit than I do if you think they would actually wait until the power goes off. Every day I read the news expecting to hear about Detroit bursting into flames. The fact that it has not happened YET is the most surprising thing to me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No power at the jail....... ruh oh! hmmm no back up generators Kilpatrick sold them for scrap:shock:


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Get them a federal bailout!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Detroit still has electricity? I thought they pulled the plug years ago!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Diver said:


> Detroit still has electricity? I thought they pulled the plug years ago!


No, that was the water they shut off a few months back. The electricity was on until this morning.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let the waste of kenyan spunk in the white house encourage the EPA to continue to shut down more coal fired power plants and this may be coming to a neighborhood near you.

My Power o just sent every customer a notice that 2 plants will be shutdown in our state and one will be changed to natural gas resulting in less output.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Another example of life in a progressive utopia! These people need to learn to prep. I like the Ferguson quote (which I've used before) for the natives of Detroit; "Pants up, don't loot."


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> another example of life in a progressive utopia! These people need to learn to prep. I like the ferguson quote (which i've used before) for the natives of detroit; "pants up, don't loot."


can i like this a million times please???


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

From what they said on the tv news, the power only went off in government buildings. Sounds like terrorists practicing...


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

How did the politicians notice? Aren't they already in the dark?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

What the hell is left in Detroit to loot? Everytime I see it on the news, it looks like a barren, bombed-out wasteland. Yuck!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought there was some deal going where the chinese were going to lease every vacant building in detroit or something? 
They still do have a city gov that talks about how great everything is, while others just wonder when they will finally go world war z on the nearest other cities...
You don't hear about it because it isn't being used....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We can be sure it has been a long time sense Detroit put any real money into the system. Most was skimmed off


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think somebody forgot to pay this month's bill...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, all one can tell by looking is that it is yet another oby free handout to his trash. "Multiple money centers set up. Bring a zip code of a damaged area and "navigators" will get you some free money!"
Further proof the camps are not for democrats. 
Next, it will be free checks because of the stress of finding out what a joke they are to everybody...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

machinejjh said:


> How did the politicians notice? Aren't they already in the dark?


Some haven't come out of the closet yet


----------

